
Rubyology interview with Heroku (Audio) - sant0sk1
http://rubyology.com/podcasts/show/80
======
thesethings
I learned something in this interview that totally makes sense, but involved a
scenario that didn't occur to me:

If you're on one AWS service, or a customer of somebody else (like Heroku) who
is on AWS, and you access another AWS service (they used an example of a 3rd
party mysql provider), you don't incur bandwidth costs.

I know right, no doy.

I didn't realize there was such an ecosystem of providers built on top of AWS
(who are providers themselves.)

